# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Συνδεσμολογία διακόπτη και γείωση

## fortis

Σε ένα τοίχο έχω 2 παροχές για 2 πλαφονιέρες. Από δύο καλώδια η κάθε παροχή (καφέ-μπλε). 
Με δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι όταν ο διακόπτης κλείσει το κύκλωμα έρχεται ρεύμα στο καφέ καλώδιο στον τοίχο. 
Έλυσα το διακόπτη διότι κλείνει ανάποδα (ΟΝ όταν είναι πατημένος πάνω) και έλεγα να τον αντιστρέψω.
Από κάτω βρίσκεται μονός διακόπτης που ανάβει εξωτερικό φως.
Παρατηρώ στην πρίζα τη συνδεσμολογία που βλέπετε στη φωτογραφία. Είναι ΟΚ; Σωστά είναι τα 2 μαύρα στην ίδια υποδοχή του διακόπτη; Πως να τον ανιστρέψω;
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω 2 πλαφονιέρες αλουμινίου μονόφωτες. Γίνεται ή έπρεπε να έχω και γείωση στην παροχή;



Επίσης θέλω να βάλω ένα 2φωτο σποτ οροφής (χρώμιο) σε ένα διάδρομο. Εκεί έρχεται ένα διπλό πλακέ ενισχυμένο καλώδιο (όπως τα τριπλά πλακέ που έχουν και γείωση) και ένας γάντζος κρέμασης. Γείωση προφανώς δεν υπάρχει; Μπορώ εκεί να βάλω το σποτ που λέω;

----------


## sofosal

ρελέ διαφυγής έχεις στον πίνακα;
*αν όχι να βάλεις!*


η γείωση είναι "απαραίτητη" σε όσες καταναλώσεις, φώτα κτλ έχουν μεταλικές επιφάνειες που μπορείς να αγγίξεις....
μπορείς να ανοίξεις ένα κοντινό κουτί διακλάδωσης όπου υπάρχει γείωση και να τραβήξεις  από κει κίτρινα καλώδια των 1,5 mm.


στην οροφή όπου υπάρχει το πλακέ καλώδιο, δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται...


ο διακόπτης στην φωτο έχει μόνο μια υποδοχή όπου τα μαύρα καλώδια;
δεν φαίνεται στην φωτο....
αν έχει δυο πάνω δυο κάτω στις κάτω, θα υπάρχει γέφυρα ένα καλώδιο που ενώνει τις δυο...


αν είναι έτσι μπορείς να αντιστρέψεις τα καλώδια καφέ κάτω (χωρίς την γέφυρα) μαύρα πάνω με την γέφυρα...


το ένα μαύρο φέρνει το ρεύμα από πάνω από το κουτί, το άλλο το πάει στον κάτω διακόπτη....


*αν δεν είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος μην κάνεις τέτοιες δουλειές! στην ανάγκη πάντα με τον γενικό διακόπτη κατεβασμένο!! και πάλι διπλοελέγχοντας αν υπάρχει ρεύμα!!!...*


*επαναλαμβάνω την ανάγκη να βάλεις ρελέ διαφυγής, ειδικά αν επιμένεις να ασχολείσαι με τέτοια μερεμέτια!!!!!...*

----------


## nyannaco

Η θεση on/off του διακοπτη δεν ειναι θεμα συνδεσμολογιας, αλλά τοποθετησης του. Γυρνα τον 180 μοιρες (το πανω κατω) και εισαι ενταξει.

----------


## sinos13

Γυριζεις το διακοπτη 180 μοιρες και τα 2 καφε εναλαξ.
Τα φωτηστικα αν ο γατζος ειναι στηριγμενος στα τσερκια της πλακας σου δινει καλη γειωση αν ειναι νε ουπα οχι.
Αν τα βαλεις χωρις γειωση να θημασαι οταν χρειαστει να τα πιασεις να ειναι κατεβασμενη η ασφαλεια

----------


## fortis

Ρελέ διαφυγής έχω.

Ο διακόπτης έχει μόνο μια υποδοχή για τα μαύρα καλώδια οπότε υποθέτω ότι  εσωτερικά γεφυρώνει και στέλνει ρεύμα και στις 2 πάνω θέσεις. Becker είναι.
Τον γύρισα 180 μοίρες και έβαλα ανάποδα τα 2 καφέ και όλα ΟΚ.

Τα καλώδια στον τοίχο που βγαίνουν είναι καφέ και μπλέ τελικά. Ρεύμα δίνει στα καφέ (φάση). Απορία: Τα μπλε που πάνε μετά; Να υποθέσω ότι τα συνδέει κάπου αλλού σε κάποιο κουτί με άλλο ουδέτερο;

Ο γάντζος στην οροφή φαίνεται να έρχεται από μέσα (δεν είναι με ούπα).

----------


## sinos13

> Τα καλώδια στον τοίχο που βγαίνουν είναι καφέ και μπλέ τελικά. Ρεύμα δίνει στα καφέ (φάση). Απορία: Τα μπλε που πάνε μετά; Να υποθέσω ότι τα συνδέει κάπου αλλού σε κάποιο κουτί με άλλο ουδέτερο; τα μπλε ειναι παντα ουδετεροι και γεφηρονοντε σε κουτια 
>  Ο γάντζος στην οροφή φαίνεται να έρχεται από μέσα (δεν είναι με ούπα).


αφου καθαρισεις καλα το γάντζο θα συνδεσεις τη γειωση σ αυτον με ενα σφυκτηρα

----------


## fortis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Αυτό είναι για την οροφή 

και αυτές οι απλίκες για τον τοίχο


Θα έχουν γείωση λέτε; (Θα τα παραγγείλω από internet. Δεν έχω πρόσβαση για να τα δω από κοντά εδώ που είμαι)

----------


## sofosal

> αφου καθαρισεις καλα το γάντζο θα συνδεσεις τη γειωση σ αυτον με ενα σφυκτηρα


Oh!! NO!!, η γείωση είναι κάτι πολύ-πολύ σοβαρό, η/ την έχεις η/ δεν την έχεις!!..

----------


## fortis

Θα βάλω χωρίς γείωση στην οροφή τελικά.
Ο γάντζος που υπάρχει πως αφαιρείται ώστε να τοποθετηθεί φωτιστικό με βάση; ή να τον γυρίσω κάπως μέσα;

----------


## sinos13

Κοβεται με τροχο, σιδηροπριονο μεγαλο κοφτη

----------


## sofosal

> Θα βάλω χωρίς γείωση στην οροφή τελικά.
> Ο γάντζος που υπάρχει πως αφαιρείται ώστε να τοποθετηθεί φωτιστικό με βάση; ή να τον γυρίσω κάπως μέσα;


δοκίμασε να τον γυρίσεις για την περίπτωση που θα τον ξαναχρειαστείς.... είναι ατσαλόσυρμα (συνήθως) θα δυσκολευτείς ,αλλά αξίζει το κόπο...

----------


## fortis

> Κοβεται με τροχο, σιδηροπριονο μεγαλο κοφτη


ΟΚ
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## fortis

> δοκίμασε να τον γυρίσεις για την περίπτωση που θα τον ξαναχρειαστείς.... είναι ατσαλόσυρμα (συνήθως) θα δυσκολευτείς ,αλλά αξίζει το κόπο...


Τώρα είδα το μήνυμά σου. Θα δοκιμάσω να τον γυρίσω.

----------

